# Apocalypse War extra material



## John R White (Mar 13, 2022)

'The Citadel' is a 2000AD strip currently running which adds extra events, robots and vehicles to the Apocalypse War story. Planning to add some extra text comments and NPC stats after the strip finishes.


----------

